# What gun?



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok so my son "mallardbreath" has worked all
summer to buy a new gun, the choices have
came down to either a sx3 26" barrel grayshadow 3 and a half
or a benelli vinci. Question here is what do think is the best gun! :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gg....

now c-mon...you know what kind of responses this will fetch dont you? _no wait_...

o-||


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Simple, the gun that fits him  Make sure when he shoulders them he has his parka on if it is to be mainly a duck gun.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have an SX3 and love it. Just make sure you get him a gun that will fit him.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll echo the one that fits him.

Personally I prefer the Vinci over the SX3, but I'm waiting for the rumored 3 1/2 model to come out before buying another high end semi.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the response so far,
It always helps to get several opinions. :wink:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally........

I wouldn't buy either. I have a SBE, along with several others, and at this point if I had to get another gun, I'd get an 870.

Very hard to hold a candle to the old 870 as far as durabiltity and reliability. I wouldn't get a 3 1/2" gun either, a waste of money in my opinion, both the gun and the shells. Not saying that they can't be put to good use, with skilled hands, but the difference is negligable to all but the very best shooters. A properly choked gun with a sturdy 2 3/4" shell, or even 3" will reduce any duck at proper range to a pile of feathers quicker than you can say "take 'em!".

Again, in my opinion, spend the remaining balance (about $1000, last I checked) on something else, perhaps save it for a rainy day, or even a trip where the memories will certainly last longer than any gun. No gun last's forever, may as well get one that will allow for the purchase of other items that will make the hunt either more comfortable (gear) or last longer (a trip).

Just my two cents, which when combined with a dollar, will still leave you a nickel short if you want to buy a pop!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

How old is your son? 

I have a SBE and love it but I wouldn't let my 13 year old boys shoot a semi auto unless it was single loaded, or i was standing right behind them. At least until they get more trigger time.


----------



## Blue Steel (Sep 29, 2007)

I would agree with not getting a 3 1/2. With all of the hevi-shot loads available you can really get it done with a 3" shell. For most of my shooting I have gone back to a browning silver 3". If some geese/swan are in the future, I'll grab some hevi-shot, or remington HD for a little extra insurance. Of course, I'm a little more selective with my shots in my old age than I was when I was younger.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Out of the 2 choices given, I would go with the SX3. If for no other reason you have the option to shoot 3 1/2" shells. JMO


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

Only problem is is they both feel the same to me! :shock: This is going to be hard :wink:
im leaning towards the Sx3 just because its cheaper and i get the the 3 1/2 
Not that i need the 3 1/2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I posted a similar topic a few weeks back:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17157

I bought a SBE-II and am quite happy with it. (Other than the price. Dang that was expensive)
Hearing LOTS of good things about the Vinci but it doesnt shoot 3 1/2s so that made me decide against that one (and its the ugliest shotgun I have ever seen!)
But the 3 1/2 isnt a necessary thing for 99% of us (including myself) so that may not be a huge deal for you


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blacksunshine said:


> I have an SX3 and love it. Just make sure you get him a gun that will fit him.


+1


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

First the one that fits the best but that means the one that he shoots the best so find some fiends that own the other models and shoot them or go beg at the trap range when you shoot the gun that fits you ,you know it.me I went through 8 different guns the hard way then a bud handed me his sbe and well its cost so cash but well worth it..oh to me a used sbe 2 is better than a new other gun.but that's just me...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

A, tell your cheep azz ol man just to buy one of each. :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

P...does this meen you will be retiering the Stoger?


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

yes it does 8)


----------



## mallardbreath (Nov 12, 2007)

I got it!!! i got the the SX3 grey shadow 28" barrel! i took it trap shooting today and love it! 
skeet kicked my but though!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack, but I just bought an 870 Supermag. I caved in to the 3 1/2", just because. I hardly shoot 3" mags, but since I wanted to go back to an all synthetic stocked gun, and missed hunting with my old 870 (since it was stolen back in 2001), I decided to jump in and do it. Cabelas has a good sale going, along with the cash card thing and the remington rebate. By the way, I posted an ad in the trading post for a Stoeger M2000. $300 or best offer. It's a really good gun, if I didn't have to pay for the 870, I would keep it.


----------

